# المنتديات الترفيهية > منتدى الصور > قسم التصوير الضوئي >  >  من صيد الكاميرى :: صور

## أبو سلطان

*السلام عليكم* 
*من السوق و أنا أتمشى بكاميرتي أمس مساء، صورت*  
*و اخترت لكم هذه اللقطات الجميلة منها*  
*و هي لبعض المباني الحديثة القائمة في السوق*  
*فأحببت مشاكرتكم في ما اصطدت بكاميرتي الكانون في الطريق، فتفظلوا:* 
** 
*من مساجد السوق* 
** 
*أعلى مبنى لدينا 46 طابق* 
** 
*سوق اللولو* 
** 
*السوق*  
** 
*توأم* 
*الكاميرى كانون يدوية* 
*العدسة: 35 مم عريضة قليلا* 
*نوع تلت* 
*لا تعرف العمل أوتوماتيكيا* 
*إن شاء الله اتكون حازت على حسن رضاكم*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

يسلموا ياابو سلطان على هيك تصوير

ماشاءالله عليه وعلى جمال روحك وطيبه اصلك

موفق لكل خير وصلاح
حوائج مقضيه بحق من هم النور على نور
لاخلا ولاعدم من جديدك
دمت بود

----------


## عفاف الهدى

تسلم يداتك عمو

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

*صوررر روووعه* 
*وطبيعه صامته ..~*
*وعجبتني صورة المبنى التوأم :)*
*يسلمووو ديااتك الرووعه* 
*لا عدمنااا ابداعك عمووو* 
*والله يعطيك العافيه* 
*تحيااااتي*

----------


## شوق المحبة

الـ س ـلام ع ـليكم والرح ـمه ..


مـ س ـااائك خ ـير ع ـمووو ..


قواااك الله وع ـطاااك ربي الـ ع ـااافيه ..


والله غ ـيرررت لنا ج ـو بتمـ ش ـيتك الرآيقه ..


وع ـرفتنا على أج ـواء منطقتكم ..


س ـلمت يمنااااك وع ـدستك المميزه ..


ولا ع ـدمنا الـ ج ـديد منكَ ..


دمتَ بكل مـ ح ـبة ..

----------


## ورده محمديه

اللهم صلِ على محمد و آل محمد
ما شاء الله تصوير جميييييل 
تسلم يمناك 
موفق,,وعساكـ على القوه

----------


## أبو سلطان

الأخوات زوار صفحتي هذه أشكركم شكرا كثيرا جدا جدا 
و أنتم الأخوات: 
الأخت الكريمة: دمعة طفلة يتيمة 
و الأخت الكريمة: عفاف الهدى 
و الأخت الكريمة: عوامية صفوانية 
و الأخت الكريمة: شوق المحبة 
و الأخت الكريمة: وردة محمدية 
و إليكم صور أكثر من نفس العدسة: 
 
 
 
 
 
و شكرا للجميع

----------


## صفآء الروح

*السلام عليكم*
*ما شاء الله عليك عمو ابو سلطان*
*صور في غاية الروعة*
*الله يعطيك الف عافية* 
*وربي ما يحرمني من روعة جديدك*
*تقبل تحياتي*
*دمت بخير*

----------


## إبتسام السهم

صور تستحق التقييم عليها 
بارك الله فيك

----------


## همس الصمت

تصوير في قمة الروعة
واللقطات جميلة ومناظر أروع
الله يعطيك الف عافية يابو سلطان على هيك تصوير
وهيك لقطات حلوة ..
بالتوفيق يارب ...

----------


## النظره البريئه

اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد
السلام عليكم
يعطيك العافيه عمي 
عليكم بالعافيه على هالمناظر الرائعه
وفقكم الله

----------


## أبو سلطان

> *السلام عليكم*
> 
> *ما شاء الله عليك عمو ابو سلطان*
> *صور في غاية الروعة*
> *الله يعطيك الف عافية* 
> *وربي ما يحرمني من روعة جديدك*
> *تقبل تحياتي*
> 
> *دمت بخير*



شكرا بنتي نهـــ إحساس ـضة على المرور  وربي ما يحرمني من دعاك الجميل

فشكرا لكِ

----------


## أبو سلطان

> صور تستحق التقييم عليها 
> 
> 
> بارك الله فيك



 يكفي تقييمك أنت و قد فعلت

فشكرا لك

----------


## أبو سلطان

> تصوير في قمة الروعة
> 
> واللقطات جميلة ومناظر أروع
> الله يعطيك الف عافية يابو سلطان على هيك تصوير
> وهيك لقطات حلوة ..
> بالتوفيق يارب ...



 شكرا لكِ أختي همس الصمت على هالكلمات الذهب

----------


## أبو سلطان

> اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد
> السلام عليكم
> يعطيك العافيه عمي 
> عليكم بالعافيه على هالمناظر الرائعه
> وفقكم الله



 شكرا لكِ بنتي النظره البريئه على هالكلمات و الدعاء

دمتي بكل خير

----------

